# Alimentacion de LEDs



## zapeitor (Jul 4, 2006)

me dijeron por ahi que empezara con cosas simples como prender leds, etc. pues aya voy, no se si lo e hecho bien... jeje. en un circuito con una pila de 4,5 v y un led de 2,5. ¿una resistencia conectada en serie de 8,2 ohmnios estaria bien? ya se que es muy basico pero... jeje ops:  (me e comprao un libro de iniciacion, espero aprender mas)

creo que esta mal, eso seria para un led de 2.5w no 2.5v pero para saber los v que hay en 2,5w necesito saber los amperios y entonces tendria que tener una amperimetro¿? (digo creo)

creo que para hacer eso tendria que hacer: saber cuantos w tiene un led de 2.5v, buscar un numero que multipicado por los 4.5v de la pila me de los w del led, ese numero "x" son los amperios, y para saber los ohmnios de la resistencia los rengo que despejar de: I= V/R sabiendo que I es ese numero "x" y que v son 4.5 conclusion necesito un amperimetro (creo)

pd: si lo e hecho mal corregidme y decidme como se hace bien

saludos


----------



## daerhun (Jul 4, 2006)

Para los LEDs, la corriente promedio es de: En los chiquitos menos de 10 mA, en los comunes 20 mA, y en los grandes creo que 50 mA. Con eso usa la Ley de Ohm (V=I.R) y calcula la resistencia para que en ella caigan 2v (En el LED mas o menos tiene que caer 2,5v). Estoy asumiendo que lo estas conectando en serie.
Ahora la posta, todo mundo te dice que con mas de 2,5v un LED se te quema, pero por experiencia propia, un LED mediano se banca tranquilo hasta 5v (No lo dejes prendido un dia entero que ahi si se te quema).
Por lo demas no se, proba, quema cosas, vola capacitores, la mejor forma de aprender es equivocandote.


----------



## pepepuerto (Jul 4, 2006)

Hola Zape y demas,  te envio una pagina sobre diodos,suerte saludos 
http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_diodo_led.asp


----------



## zapeitor (Jul 4, 2006)

ok gracias, en lo de chiquititos te refieres a los de 3 mm o los hay mas chicos¿? 10 mA son 0,01 A?

¿alguien me dice como resolver un sistema de tres ecuaciones con tres incognitas? gracias

saludos


edito:

ya lo e hecho y para un led de 3v (como dices que no importa pasarse un poco) de 10mA me sale una resistencia de 120 ohmnios eso esta bien?¿


----------



## daerhun (Jul 4, 2006)

En los LEDs me refiero a los de 3 mm. Para la conversion, 10 mA son 0,01 A.
Y, si, la resistencia esta bien. Ademas, la mejor forma de saber si esta bien es probando, conecta todo y si no explota quiere decir que esta bien.


----------



## icarus (Jul 4, 2006)

Utiliza metodo de reduccion de gauss o determinantes.


----------



## totung (Abr 22, 2008)

para mas facil ira aqui

http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz


----------



## jim_17 (Abr 22, 2008)

Bueno, no me parece correcto decirle que haga explotar capacitores ya que es peligroso hacerlos explotar, por suerte la vez que lo hice yo no me paso nada pero hay que tener cuidado.


----------



## totung (Abr 22, 2008)

que te pasa amigo Jim es super divertido tronarlos jajaja bueno a una distancia segura jajajajajaja


----------



## javierrbo (Jun 29, 2008)

para conectar un led a 5 volts usa una reistencia de 330 omhs, mide la tensión osea el voltaje en los pines del led marcara 1.7 volts aprox, cambia la resistencia por una de 1k osea 1000 ohms verifica ahora el voltaje en los pines de led y vera que es menor por lotanto el brillara menos, te recomiendo qu ecompres un multimetro digital te servira mucho y ademas son faciles de usar (los basicos)


----------



## totung (Jun 30, 2008)

mejor usa un software de simulacion creo que te servira mas; Livewire por ejemplo


----------



## Albertus (Jul 4, 2008)

Hola:
  Es muy buen comienzo encender LEDs, el voltaje de cada LED depende del color que sea y si es "normal" o ultrabrillante, hay de varios tamaños y usos, desde montaje superficial hasta de más de un centímetro, así que el voltaje exacto no te va a dar, lo común es que uses una pila o dos para encender uno o una fuente de poder y para que no se queme usa una resistencia entre 330 a 500 Ohms, si enciende poco reduce el valor de la resistencia, si por un momento brilla mucho y luego se apaga y queda negro por dentro es que ya aprendiste cómo no era el asunto jajaja, vuélvelo a intentar con una resistencia mayor siempre con una tensión menor o igual a 5V, sin miedo, la electrónica es teoría y práctica también. Podrías usar un resistor variable o potenciómetro para experimentar y ver cómo se comporta el LED, éstos tienen 3 terminales, conecta la de enmedio y cualquiera de las otras dos y mueve la perilla para que varíes la luminosidad.    ¡Disfruta tus experimentos!


----------



## totung (Jul 4, 2008)

mira si te sirve de ayuda aqui publique una guia de cominezo para LEDs 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16176.html

espero te sea de ayuda...Saludos...!


----------



## mjnavapo (Sep 29, 2008)

Necesito ayuda para alimentar 50 led.

Me he comprado unos led de infrarrojos que las caracteristicas son las siguientes:

Emitted Color : Infra Red Emitter 
Size (mm) : 5mm 
Lens Color : Water Clear 
Peak Wave Length (nm) : 940nm 
Forward Voltage (V) : 1.8 ~ 2.2 
Reverse Current (uA) : <= 30 
Life Rating : 100,000 Hours 
Viewing Angle : 20 Degree 
Absolute Maximum Ratings ( Ta = 25°C ) 
Max Power Dissipation : 80 mw 
Max Continuous Forward Current : 30 mA 
Max Peak Forward Current : 75 mA 
Reverse Voltage : 5 ~ 6 V 
Lead Soldering Temperature : 240°C ( < 5 Sec ) 
Operating Temperature Range : -25°C ~ +85°C 
Preservative Temperature Range : -30°C ~ +100°C 

Quiero encender 50 led, que den la mayor potencia posible pero sin correr el riesgo de quemarlos y mas sabiendo que estaran encendidos todos los dias por la noche, por lo que son bastantes horas de funcionamiento.

Habia pensado usar un transformador de 12V de 0.5 o 1A para alimentarlos.



He mirado en esta web http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz poniendo 12V de alimentacion y 2.2V / 30mA por cada led y me indica que los conecte en 10 ramales de 5 led cada uno, con una resistencia en serie en cada ramal de 39Ohm 1/4 W.

Segun la web cada resistencia disipara 35,1mW, por lo que las 10 resistencias disiparan 351mW. Los 50 diodos disiparan 3300mW y el circuito completo disipara 3651mW y que la fuente tiene que entregar 300mA (en teoria serviria unas que tengo en casa de 12V/0.5A).



Luego he realizado el mismo calculo con un programa llamado "Calculador de Resistencias Versión 2.0.0" y me sale que la resistencia tiene que ser de 33,333Ohm y que el circuito tendra un consumo de 0.3W.



Por lo que para empezar ya no se a quien hacerle caso, si poner una de 39Ohm o una de 33Ohm.
Por otro lado no se si los datos que he puesto de 2.2V y 30mA son los mas adecuados, ya que el fabricante indica que la tension va de los 1.8 a los 2.2 y no se cual es la mas apropiada y luego dice que la intensidad maxima continua es de 30mA, pero tampoco se si hay que tomar este valor o uno algo inferior.
Como ya he dicho yo lo que quiero es que den el maximo de luz posible, pero sin correr el riesgo de que se quemen ya que estaran muchas horas funcionando.

¿Cual creeis que son los valores mas apropiados para hacer los calculos para que den el maximo de rendimiento posible pero sin peligro a quemarlos?

Y por otro lado, ¿que pasa si luego la fuente de alimentacion no da exactamente los 12V?
Por ejemplo una que tengo en casa de 12V/0.5A la he medido y sin carga da unos 13,8V y con carga 12,5V.
Pero claro, lo mismo luego no uso esta y pongo otra que da 12V justos, o lo mismo 11,8V o 12,7 (por poner un ejemplo), por lo que supongo que habra que dejar un cierto margen de seguridad.


----------



## Albertus (Sep 29, 2008)

Hola:

    Para encontrar lo que necesitas debes aplicar leyes de corrientes y voltajes (potencial) de Kirchhoff, ésto no es mas que recordar que la corriente se divide en partes iguales en cada rama de un circuito si tienes cargas iguales en todas las ramas y que la tensión caerá en c/u de los componentes en cada rama sumándote lo que le des a c/u. De manera que si escoges el transformador de 1 [A], si divides en 5 ramas tendrás 200mA en c/u y calculas por ley de Ohm (V=RI) la resistencia para bajar de 200mA a 20 o 30 mA que es con lo que funciona c/led (si los conectas en parlelo en cada rama) si los conectas en serie en cada rama cada elemento consumirá voltaje y necesitarás una resistencia de menor valor. Si divides en más ramas como en 10, tendrás 0.1[A] en c/u, de esta manera tu mismo puedes calcular lo que necesites independientemente del número de leds de cada arreglo que hagas.

   Algo importante es que nunca te van a dar en la práctica los valores exactos, por eso las resistencias tienen tolerancia marcada, los leds tampoco son exactos, lo que ayuda es comprar en el mismo lugar y de la misma marca las resistencias y leds para que sea muy probable que vengan en el mismo lote del fabricante y no varíen tanto. Espero te sirva esto.


----------



## mjnavapo (Sep 29, 2008)

Hay una cosa que no entiendo... no se supone que el transformador no es el que da corriente si no que es la carga la que se lo pide ?

Quiero decir, yo tengo que hacer los carculos a partir de la intensidad maxima que entrega el transformador?
Por que si es asi, y lo hago sobre mi transformador de 0.5A y mañana lo cambio por uno de 1A, entonces tendria que desmontar todo el circuito y volver a calcularlo y poner resistencias nuevas no?

Yo pensaba que era al contrario, si mi circuito consume por ejemplo 100mA, podria poner cualquier transformador que entregue 100mA o mas (1A, 10A), pero nunca menos.

O en los diodos led no es asi ?




Y por cierto, la otra duda de sobre que caracteristicas hacer los calculos para que den el maximo rendimiento sin peligro de que se quemen.
Lo calculo sobre 2.2V, 2V, 1.8V ? 
Y mA? los 30 maximos que dice el fabricante? o mejor otros?


Saludos y muchisimas gracias.


----------



## Albertus (Sep 29, 2008)

Sí, la carga pide corriente pero la obtiene del transformador, el transformador determina la corriente y potencial máximos para tu circuito, si usas el transformador de 0.5A es lo mismo, si tienes 10 ramas tendrías en c/u 50mA que ya se acerca mucho a lo que consumen los leds, te aconsejo que midas la diferencia de potencial a la salida del transformador  para checar si dá lo que se supone. lo demás puede variar un poco. Calcula para 2.2V y 20mA para que aún tengas un margen de corriente.


----------



## mjnavapo (Sep 29, 2008)

He realizado una emulacion con un programa y los resultados no son los esperados.







En la imagen he puesto solo un ramal de 5 led ya que en todos los demas es lo mismo.

He realizado los calculos con la web http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz para tres caracteristicas diferentes:

2.2V / 30mA dandome una resistencia de 39 Ohm
2.2V / 20mA dandome una resistencia de 56 Ohm
1.8V / 30mA dandome una resistencia de 100 Ohm

Pero segun el simulador ni la tension ni la intensidad es la esperada.

Para el caso de 2.2V / 30mA la tension es de 2.29V y la intensidad de solo 14,18mA
Para el caso de 2.2V / 30mA la tension es de 2.25V y la intensidad de solo 13,76mA
Para el caso de 2.2V / 30mA la tension es de 2.14V y la intensidad de solo 12,79mA

Vamos que en todos los casos la tension que se le aplica a cada led es superior a la que teoricamente iba a tener y la intensidad que lo circula es muy inferior, por lo que supongo que no daran el rendimiento deseado.

O es que estos simuladores no sirven para nada?


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 29, 2008)

PORQUE NO USAS EL BUSCADOR? 
Deben haber mas de 30 temas donde se habla sobre lo mismo, leds y resistencias.
Creo que hubiera sido mas rapido revisarlos que abrir uno nuevo 
No hace falta ninguna ecuacion de 3x3 ni nada de eso...solo ley de Ohm


----------



## mjnavapo (Sep 29, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> PORQUE NO USAS EL BUSCADOR?
> Deben haber mas de 30 temas donde se habla sobre lo mismo, leds y resistencias.
> Creo que hubiera sido mas rapido revisarlos que abrir uno nuevo
> No hace falta ninguna ecuacion de 3x3 ni nada de eso...solo ley de Ohm



Te agradezco la respuesta, pero no me aclara nada.

Mira el primer mensaje de este post, veras como no lo he creado yo, si no que he usado un post antiguo.

PD: Sigo sin entender por que cada sistema de calculo de resistencia me da un valor diferente y por que segun el emulador los valores de tension e intensidad no son los esperados.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 29, 2008)

El uso de programas de -simulacion- no siempre es lo mejor.
Bueno entonces te voy a explicar como se calcula.

1- Primero tenes que saber cual es la caida de tension en el led, que depende del color.En tu caso como son rojos tomamos 2V.

2- Ahora dependiendo de la tension de alimentacion tenes que ver cuantos leds podes poner en serie, siempre dejando unos volts de margen para la resistencia. Como tu fuente es de 12Vdc lo que se puede hacer es poner 5 leds en serie (2Volts x 5 leds=10v)

3-Sabiendo que caen 10V en los leds y que tu fuente es de 12V la tension que vas a tener en la resistencia son 2V.

4- Solo queda calcular la resistencia, para eso usamos la ley de Ohm : R=V/I
Por lo que tenemos R= 2V/0.020A, tenes que usar una resistencia de 100 Ohm.

5-Si queres calcular la potencia de esa resistencia usas VxI= 40mW.

En lo que subi antes esta el programa de leds international que hace esto.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 29, 2008)

Hola.
Para que tus LEDs trabajen en forma segura debes alimentarlos con corriente constante, independientemente del voltaje (por supuesto el voltaje dentro de un límite razonable).
En el gráfico, para una columna R=0, para 2 ó más columnas la caida de voltaje en R es de =0.1V a 0.5V, .
Sobre el simulador, es eso, solo un simulador no es algo real, porque, tu no pones las características del LED, el simulador ya tiene unas caracteríscas predeterminadas de los LEDs, y todo se basa en esa características.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 29, 2008)

Si usas una fuente de corriente constante no hace falta la resistencia.
Es otra alternativa, lo podes hacer con un LM317 pero es mucho mas economico con resistencias, ademas no hay grandes variaciones de tension.
Los simuladores te permiten editar los parametros de los componentes (eso si... no todos los simuladores)


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 29, 2008)

Hola fernandoae
Parece que no haz leido detenidamente el mensaje, donde se dice que R=0, cuando es una columna.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mjnavapo (Oct 1, 2008)

Muchas gracias por la explicacion, ahora si me ha quedao claro de como va el tema.

A ver si me llegan los led y lo pruebo...

Saludos.


----------

